# Sides for Chicken Marbella - Corporate Lunch Ideas



## missnilsa (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone:

I've been cooking for the attorneys of my department at work since May. It has been very very successful for me. I am a home cook, no training, just crazy skill, handed to me by my old school Puerto Rican Momma. As a result of those lunches, I've been officially hired by the firm to become an official caterer for their business lunches. I'm starting that in early October and began the tax id process. I AM UBER EXCITED to have my dream job, in my regular job!  As they say, another door opened.

All of that jazz being said, I am making Chicken Marbella for the first meeting. I need help desperately as I do not know what to serve for sides and salads, dressings, etc. Can someone suggest anything ? See the recipe below and thank you in advance!!!!

*2 chickens, 2 1/2 lbs each, quartered, bone-in, skin-on*
*1/2 head of garlic, peeled and finely puréed*
*2 Tbsp dried oregano*
*Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper to taste*
*1/4 cup red wine vinegar*
*1/4 cup olive oil*
*1/2 cup pitted prunes*
*8 large pitted Spanish green olives, cut in half*
*1/4 cup capers with a bit of juice*
*3 bay leaves*
*1/4 cup brown sugar*
*1/2 cup white wine*
*2 Tbsp fresh Italian parsley, finely chopped*
/nilsa


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

My experience and my thoughts?....first off i use boneless, skinless chicken thighs, i add sun dried pears,figs plums and apricots and sub spanish sherry for the white wine. I usually serve it with a long grain and wild rice pilaf with almonds and dried cranberries as the marbella needs a bed for all those wonderful juices and flavors. 
Personally i think it's a bit heavy for lunch so aside from a rice or grain i would serve it with several cold salads as opposed to sides of hot vegetables. Fresh asparagus with a simple lemon vinaigrette, a mixed baby greens salad with balsamic-fennel vinaigrette.... sliced beefsteak summertime tomatoes with fresh basil, capers(or not), roasted red peppers, olive oil, drizzled with balsamic redux or a platter of assorted grilled vegetables(zucchini, summer squash, eggplant, tricolor peppers, shallots, asparagus, creminis), again drizzled with balsamic redux.
dessert: lemon and key lime tartlets. Hope this helps

joey
look at the 'silver palate' recipe for chicken marbella


----------



## missnilsa (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome suggestions.  Yes, I agree about the lighter sides rather than something heavy because I am making a vegetarian dish also for the "other folk" - which will contain rice and of course, can be consumed by everyone in the meeting.  I love the asparagus idea.     Thank you so much for these suggestions.  I really appreciate your time!  Your version sounds amazing by the way but something like this I will try for a home meal. 

Thanks again,

/nilsa


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Second the boneless, skinless breasts if your dish is normally served with crispy skin. Crispy chicken skin won't hold until you can serve it. Otherwise, I like the bone-in.

I think this would be good with a sundried tomato quinoa and something nice and green like asparagus, brussel sprouts or kale wilted in a light lemon garlic butter.

I'm a fan of on-traditional salads, or making a prepared salad, heavily dressed, and serving it over greens. You could make a cucumber vinaigrette with some medium diced cucumbers, grape tomato halves, yellow pepper, red onion, garlic, fresh chopped dill, white vinegar, olive oil and a little agave syrup. Make extra dressing so the prepared salad can be a salad dressing too. this makes it very easy to plate last minute for a catered function.


----------



## missnilsa (Aug 30, 2013)

Yey - I want to try the cucumber dressing. I'm actually want to do bone-in protein as I have not been very successful with boneless meat. Thanks very much Brandon. Have a great weekend.


----------

